# Yo...I am new



## Lucky5331 (Feb 15, 2015)

Lucky 5331
Over forty
224.5 lbs down fro 231.3 last week
BF last week 24.9% after a 3 month bulk
I am weighing in today I think it will be 23.5%
Cutting for 12 weeks off to a good start


----------



## GOTGrowth (Feb 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum if you need any help just speak up.


----------



## Lucky5331 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have some questions about NPP which forum would be best...I have to admit I dont navigate through these things well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalku


----------



## brazey (Feb 15, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Riles (Feb 15, 2015)

Welcome, check out the Anabolic Zone


----------



## Mansir39 (Feb 15, 2015)

Take your time and look around . A lot of good info


----------



## Doc68 (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## jozifp103 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Welcome bro! Check out the anabolic zone for your questions. I'm also available for help via private message once you have enough posts.*


----------



## Doc68 (Feb 23, 2015)

Good luck with the cut brother...welcome...oth myself...


----------



## Series lab rep (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome 


Serieslabs.com


----------



## Kazdad (Mar 7, 2015)

Whats up brother?


----------

